# Why did you pick a cockapoo??



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I picked a cockapoo because it said they had a loving nature. So true Molly loves everyone and every dog she meets. She even loves dogs that snarl at her! She is sweet and follows me everywhere (can get annoying but it's cute!). She listens to me and seems so smart. I love when people comment on her colours when we go for a walk. She makes people smile......the other day in the park this guy was in a wheelchair sitting there looking at the swans and ducks and when we went by Molly stood on her back legs cause she wanted to jump on him and he laughed and said "she made my day" so that made me happy Also love that all the people in my building love her when they see her they always pick her up

She is a joy but can be a lot of work on some days but I love her happy nature So what do you love most about your poo??


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well we did not go looking for a poo.we found it at the family owned pet store we all ways get our pups from we had three from there and all where wonderful dogs,my wife picked ginger up and asked what it was .and we were told a cockapoo. (a what i said Haa Haa),but my wife said this one ,,i want this one,and so we got a cockapoo.and believe me i am not ,was no and never will be sorry for getting her,she is the most loveable friendly good mannered puppy i ever had.she loves every one and every one loves her she is smart ,loves to cuddle and i really think she can read your moods ,,LOLi have had a lot of dogs in my life but this one is no dought the most loveable


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I had cocker spaniels as a child and a cavalier as an adult. I had heard a lot about health issues resulting from inbreeding in pedigrees so decided to look for a crossbreed. My hubby cringed when I said I wanted another dog after our cav died as he couldn't stand all the moulting. Determind to get my own way I discovered that poodle crosses didn't moult.

I first decided on a cavapoo but kept hearing so much about cockapoos. I then met my first cockapoo and I just fell in love with him. Now of course I am the proud owner of two and hubby is delighted they don't moult!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

well I had wanted a dog for a while but due to losing a dog my hubby was not having any of it... it was always NO! Anyway the kids started buying him bday cards, fathers day cards with pictures of dogs on and doing lots of other things relating to dogs, it was funny. I originally wanted a golden retriever as my friend has one, she even had puppies and my hubby still said no. So I just asked well what kind of dog will you consider having. He didnt want another big dog (as we had previously had a doberman). Our niece bought a cocker spaniel and it was from that he agreed on a cocker spaniel (as I think deep down he did really like her pup). So the hunt for a cocker spaniel began..... and as you can probably guess.... that is when I came across the cockerpoo breed. I immediately fell in love, found this forum, read the threads, found JoJo's website and read some more and I was just determined. Obviously I told my hubby everything about the wonderful cockapoo breed and a following a few adverts and dilemmas about F1/F2 decided on our Millie (shes an golden F2). 

Everything Renee (thread starter) says I can honestly agree with as Millie is just the same. She is the most loving dog ever, can be very clingy at times but thats even more special. She is amazing to watch when she is running free... will run for the ball forever and bring it back, only to get excited, bark at me to throw it again, she is obedient (most of the time) and is just a joy. I couldnt imagine our lives without her. Everyone in the family adores her and I am constantly being stopped in the street with wonderful comments about her. I am one very proud cockapoo owner and I am getting extremely broody for another, but have decided to wait to keep one of Millies puppies next year. She is going to be 1 on 20th June so I will post some pictures.

Thanks for the thread, it has made me smile this morning.



Tx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I had my first cockapoo forty years ago, a beautiful black girl Daisy.Superb dog, loving and so very friendly to everyone she adored children. Oh how I loved her and always wanted another after she died. It wasn't to be because we couldn't find another one. We had many years without a dog and then discovered cockapoos were being bred and so when the time was right, we got Milo. Same loving temperament...maybe a little bit more of a nutter.

Val


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh I love this thread idea! Finding out everyone's stories.

I had a cocker growing up between the ages of 6 - 21, life with a dog was all I could remember. My parents didn't want the commitment of another dog, so I had to wait until I was in a position to get one myself. 3 years after our cocker spaniel Toby died, my boyfriend and I bought our own house (december2012) and I started researching. My OH kept saying we couldn't have a dog because we both work, but I did such extensive research into dog walkers and dog sitters and created a 4 page word document on training and caring for the dog, he said we could!

He has a mild allergy to shedding dogs, so we only looked at poodle crosses, jackedoodles, westiepoo, cavapoo, but I loved the size of a cockapoo and always thought back to Toby - then I found this forum and was sold!

We got Tilly 3 months ago yesterday and I adore her, she makes me laugh every day. Although the first few weeks were really hard, I wouldn't change a thing now 

Xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Totally agree Renee, they really are lovely dogs that just seem to light up everyone they meet.

We had problems in our family, my younger son at 16 developed depression which he kept hidden and tried to sort out himself for years. By 18years it was apparent to all of us and yet he wouldn't get help. We were in a desperate situation and I tried so hard to reach him so he would get help. By now I was suffering from 'empty nest' syndrome, one son lost to depression, the other away at uni. It dawned on me a dog would be the answer. Hubby said no, no way. So for 6 months I researched dog breeds which had to meet my long list of requirement. Not triggering my allergies was top, followed by temperament and intelligence. A friend of mine suggested a cockapoo, but I didn't know what they were. We went for a walk and spotted one - That was it, I was in love with the cockapoo.:love-eyes: I read everything I could find about them and they seemed perfect. Hubby still said No  and kept giving reasons as to why we couldn't have a dog. For every reason he gave I found the solution. Even my mum who is not a dog lover, said we needed a dog - bless her she was being so supportive to all of us.

Finally, one day hubby came home and realised a dog would be good for us and may help my son. He asked how and where do we find a cockapoo? Well I said, I spoke to a breeder today who happens to have two bitches that were let down at the last moment. Two days later we went to see them, they were 10 weeks old. We came home with our Millie. Talk about good timing. 

As for my son, 10 weeks after getting Millie, he finally asked for help. He's 21 and although it was a long road he is fully recovered.  Millie played a significant part in his recovery.

I can't imagine another breed of dog would have done so much for us, she just seemed to tune into our needs. She is loving, cheeky, cuddly and totally part of the family.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

When my Springer Jack died just a year ago I wanted another spaniel straight away. My wife was less than keen as Jack was a very strong dog and we never cured him from pulling on his lead. She said absolutely not to another Springer so I set about researching WhatDog. Another one of the big moans from 'her indoors' was Jack leaving dog hair everywhere and looking for non-moulting dogs led me to cockapoos. Neither of us knew what a poo was, or what they looked like, or how big they were.
We then had a stroke of luck when we met Ruby and Pepper whilst on holiday in Somerset and my wife immediately fell in love with Ruby and her mind was made up.
So Oscar the 'Orrible came to live with us and has been a joy to own. All the nice things said about poos on this thread apply to Oscar, we have met lots of other dogs and their owners on our Hampshire Walks, and are booked in for the Cockapoo Games later this year.
So 'Picking a Poo' has been good on so many levels and has never been regretted for a moment.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We got a coackapoo for a few reasons, I have bad asthma and allergies so I knew that I needed to find a dog that was going to lower the chances of this. I was willing to take a pill every day for the rest of my life just to have a dog, I wanted one so bad. I had always loved dogs, but my mum being a single mom, we couldnt afford one, and we didnt have the time. so as soon as my husband and I bought our house...I began to beg. 
It was tough to convince him that we should have a dog becuase he was terrified of all dogs. he had been bitten as a small child and the fear stuck with him. Except for one dog. his best friend had a cockerspaniel. a very sweet and calm boy, just a lovely dog, so hubby finally gave in and said we could get a dog if it was a cockerspaniel. I was worried for my allergies so I began to research and I found the cockapoo...I thought it would be perfect...so I showed him pictures every single night, I even started contacting breeders and letting him know what they said. he wanted a girl, I had only ever had boys...so As long as I was getting a dog, I was happy for him to make the rest of the decisions. 
So he finally said yes when I showed him a picture of Lady. she was the last in her litter left, and if I couldnt go and get her on a thursday raining night...then they were going to give her to a different person. so after work I jumped in my car through the horrid storm. and we went to see lady. she was this tiny little waggy bum...and the lady picked her up and just put her into my very affraid husbands arms...he didnt even know how to hold a puppy. he was a little affraid. and so was Lady. we brought her home. and she wouldnt get out of her crate. I had to remove the lid before she would come out...becasue of the storm we had transported her in a crate. the next day my hubby sends me a picture of him and Lady having a snuggle, with the message attached....I love her. I love my cockapoo more than anything, and now my husband is the biggest dog lover that there is. he isnt affraid of any dog at all.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Over the last three years we lost two of our Mini Schnauzers. The remaining one Mandy seemed to be getting very old and very down. My Grandson who has ME (he lives with us) went on and on about a labradoodle to run with to try and get well (GP banging on about graded exercise, when in reality pacing is better). My husband is in a wheelchair after a car accident and he didn't want a big dog due to wheelchair, big dog space issues. I like Minis but was willing to look at other breeds. Came across Cockerpoos and decided to check them out on this site and went to The Cockerpoo Games last year to meet a few. I was blown away by how friendly a large amount of Cockerpoos were when all together. Plus I love their scruffiness and their soft, soft coats. At this stage hubby was very anti getting another dog at all, but thought a rescue would be good. Found a little girl on line but there was no response to the ad. I saw an ad for some pups not too far away and we dust went to see them, the proviso being WE WOULD NOT BUY ONE! THere was only one left in the litter and we duly cuddled this tiny little pup. Went home (honestly I didn't nag) and hubby said, so do you want him! Doh! Well yes! So Max came into our lives. His complete and utter joy and happiness with this world, starts and ends every single day with a smile. I love him, we all do! Jake takes him for the odd run, he is pacing himself, Steve loves the fact that Max forces him to play just before he goes to bed, Mandy has the companionship she craved and I have my little shadow. Perfect.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

These are all such amazing stories, what a fantastic thread!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I totally enjoyed reading all your stories this morning. Amazing how a dog can change your life! Love it


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

We've only had little Seymour for 2 weeks now but what a joy he has been 

We love him so much and his cheeky little antics. I had a number of serious health issues which really took their toll on my general enthusiasm but then Seymour came along and we haven't looked back. It feels like the sun hasn't stopped shining! He needs play and cuddles and so do I. He knows how I feel and rests his little head on my knee when I'm tired. They say dogs are healing, Seymour really really is!

So why the cockapoo? That was the original question right?! Well why on earth not!!! To all those lucky cockapoo owners out there-let's say a huge thank you to our wonderful poos. For without them on this earth life would really not be half as good xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh what lovely stories ... 

Why a cockapoo for me, the size, the low to non shedding coat, curls, the loving, happy, intelligent nature.... the different looks and types of this wonderful cross breed .. I guess this is a good time to confess .. I am cockapoo'ed just like everyone on this forum lol xxx


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

We were originally looking for a show cocker. Then a friend showed me a picture of his friends' Cockapoo and I went straight home to research the breed. The fact that they were recommended as a good family dog plus the fact that they didn't moult was enough to start me on my search for one.

Ralph is adorable. Very clingy towards me but I am hoping that will improve slightly with age. He is so good. Very trainable. Doesn't leave my side when we are out and can be off the lead most of the time. I am stopped so much and many people have asked me for the breeders details because they want a dog just like him.

I'm so glad we decided on a Cockapoo.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love these stories some make me cry and others make me smile so nice that poo's make everyone happy They are the best!


----------



## Suze (Jun 13, 2013)

Such a lovely thread, enjoying reading about your lovely fur babes  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wanted a dog forever, finally OH said maybe, then saw an ad for a border terrier looking for a new home and he said ok ring them, were lucky enough to be able to have him for a few weekends to see how we got on. Lovely boy, very well trained but HATED other dogs - walking him was not a pleasure, knew maybe we could improve things a bit with training but would be unlikely to have a dog that would ever really enjoy socialising (was already 3 and neutered), made the hard decision to say no, (they had another year anyway as the family were moving abroad then). Anyway got hubby to agree to getting a pup, he has asthma and had noticed a bit of a reaction around this dog so started looking at non/low shedding dogs - couldn't agree on a pedigree, think Cockapoo came up on lists so started a little research, decided they sounded just right, we have both always loved spaniels, just had to work a bit harder on hubby as he wasn't sure they were very 'manly' looking! Thought we wanted a calm one so picked a breeder who used show cockers, but got our boy from one of his newer dogs with mixed working/show lines, hubby said 'we want one with character' as we watched him charging round the garden having to be rescued from various pots and climbing disasters!
- well, as a lot of you know, that is exactly what we got and we wouldn't change him for anything!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I like the new verb 'to be Cockerpood' it's exactly what we have all been!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Wanted a dog forever, finally OH said maybe, then saw an ad for a border terrier looking for a new home and he said ok ring them, were lucky enough to be able to have him for a few weekends to see how we got on. Lovely boy, very well trained but HATED other dogs - walking him was not a pleasure, knew maybe we could improve things a bit with training but would be unlikely to have a dog that would ever really enjoy socialising (was already 3 and neutered), made the hard decision to say no, (they had another year anyway as the family were moving abroad then). Anyway got hubby to agree to getting a pup, he has asthma and had noticed a bit of a reaction around this dog so started looking at non/low shedding dogs - couldn't agree on a pedigree, think Cockapoo came up on lists so started a little research, decided they sounded just right, we have both always loved spaniels, just had to work a bit harder on hubby as he wasn't sure they were very 'manly' looking! Thought we wanted a calm one so picked a breeder who used show cockers, but got our boy from one of his newer dogs with mixed working/show lines, hubby said 'we want one with character' as we watched him charging round the garden having to be rescued from various pots and climbing disasters!
> - well, as a lot of you know, that is exactly what we got and we wouldn't change him for anything!!


Dawn, I asked our breeder for a laid back chilled out puppy, one that didn't require long rambles...more of a gentle stroll type, gentle and relaxed.....we got the nutter  Would we change him, errmm only sometimes 

Val


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i read all of theses story's,and some really fulled my heart and why you all picked a cockerpoo. well my wife pick ours and all it took was a look in the eye,didn't know what it was ..but knew it was the sweetest dog we ever seen and then ginger looked at us and that was it .she has been the queen of our home ever since.she loves us and we her ,and every day she shows us her love.I'm so happy we found ginger she is part of us now


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> i read all of theses story's,and some really fulled my heart and why you all picked a cockerpoo. well my wife pick ours and all it took was a look in the eye,didn't know what it was ..but knew it was the sweetest dog we ever seen and then ginger looked at us and that was it .she has been the queen of our home ever since.she loves us and we her ,and every day she shows us her love.I'm so happy we found ginger she is part of us now



How sweet!!


----------

